# Kauai Trip 2015



## slip

We just got into Madison Wisconsin for our park and fly. It's cheaper to stay
Over night and park at the hotel for two weeks than to leave the car at the
Airport. Plus we get to sleep in. 

Flight leaves at 8:45 am and we get to Lihue at 7:30pm. We'll pickup our car
And stop at L&L Hawaiuan BBQ for a take out plate dinner, then straight to the
Pono Kai to eat and unpack. Probably straight to bed after that. We adjust
Pretty good and will get up early. Ono's for our first breakfast then grocery
Shopping after.


----------



## GregT

slip said:


> We just got into Madison Wisconsin for our park and fly. It's cheaper to stay
> Over night and park at the hotel for two weeks than to leave the car at the
> Airport. Plus we get to sleep in.
> 
> Flight leaves at 8:45 am and we get to Lihue at 7:30pm. We'll pickup our car
> And stop at L&L Hawaiuan BBQ for a take out plate dinner, then straight to the
> Pono Kai to eat and unpack. Probably straight to bed after that. We adjust
> Pretty good and will get up early. Ono's for our first breakfast then grocery
> Shopping after.



I'm jealous -- have fun and post pics!!


----------



## slip

Will do. Boy, we were just there in October but I sure was counting the days
To go back. 

Went to Texas RoadHouse for a steak dinner and man was it packed for a 
Tuesday night. Didn't expect that on Cinco De Mayo.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> We were just there in October but I sure was counting the days to go back.




That's funny, Jeff.  I was in Hawaii last September, I'm going again in three weeks, and I'm going back again next February.  I miss it already.  LOL!

Dave


----------



## taffy19

BMWguynw said:


> That's funny, Jeff.  I was in Hawaii last September, I'm going again in three weeks, and I'm going back again next February.  I miss it already.  LOL!
> 
> Dave



You and Jeff (slip) make me jealous too that you can go back so often and why not?  Hawaii is so special.


----------



## DaveNV

iconnections said:


> You and Jeff (slip) make me jealous too that you can go back so often and why not?  Hawaii is so special.



Thanks, Emmy.  I feel very fortunate to be able to visit there as much as I do. As you know, once Hawaii gets into your blood, it never get out.  

Dave


----------



## gvic

Back to lovely Kauai during week 48.  You just "stirred" memories from October 2014.  Looking forward to enjoying Kauai's Treasure..... Larry Rivera @ Cafe Portfino....


----------



## slip

Off to the airport to start the trip.

Dave
You'll have to post some pictures of all that lava while you there.


----------



## slip

Hello Denver, off to LA.


----------



## rickandcindy23

You had a stop in Denver too?  We are 20 miles from the airport.  Enjoy your trip to Kauai.  We haven't been there in a while and plan to go April of next year.  Our son was going 2 weeks after us, staying at Point at Poipu, but he flaked, so now we are trying to decide whether to stay four weeks, two at Point at Poipu, two weeks at Shearwater.  Best of both worlds.  How could I leave my kitty cats 4 weeks?  That is the main concern.


----------



## slip

Denver is as far as you can go from Madison. This trip is pretty good. I like to 
Get out and stretch.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Dave
> You'll have to post some pictures of all that lava while you there.



Actually, Jeff, we've arranged to stay a night inside Volcano National Park specifically so we CAN see the lava activity. I haven't seen Kilauea this active since I was in high school, ~1971.  I hope it's still going on when we're there! <fingers crossed>

Dave


----------



## slip

Dave
It won't be long, I'm sure you'll still get to see some activity. It will be nice to 
Stay close like that.

Cindy
Don't look at it as a month away from your kitty cats, look at it as only two
Weeks longer than it was going to be.

We're at the United a Club relaxing before our last leg. We have a few hours to 
Unwind. Gotta love those free passes.


----------



## slip

Made it. All checked in unpacked and ate. Time for bed, should be ready in
The morning. Have to grocery shop and DW has a spa appointment.


----------



## slip

Up at 6am all rested and no jet lag, ready to start vacation. We're in the F 
Building at the Pono Kai. It's a row back from the ocean front units. When we
Made our reservation they informed us they we going to be tenting some 
Buildings this year for termites and they start this week so one of the ocean
Front building(C) wasn't available. The other unts were book so we took this 
One. We move to building C after the tenting. We'll see how that goings.

Views are still great from this unit.


----------



## slip

From the living room.



Sun came out two minutes later.


----------



## slip

We going down to the pool at 8am to see if we can win a two for the price of
One drawing on a Capatian Andys, then a quick breKfast at Ono's and some
Grocery shopping. 

While DW is going to the spa, I'll head to Banyan Harbor to pick up my storage
Tote, Thanks for the tip Tiger. After that not too much planned for today. 

Got a great upgrade from Enterprise an SUV instead of our full size. Chevy
Captiva. Nice and roomy with leather seats. $290 for two weeks through Costco.


----------



## taterhed

slip said:


> Made it. All checked in unpacked and ate. Time for bed, should be ready in
> The morning. Have to grocery shop and DW has a spa appointment.



Let the pictures begin!  Congrats.


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> From the living room.
> 
> View attachment 2027
> 
> Sun came out two minutes later.


Don't you love it when you get a great view?  Enjoy your vacation and Kauai.


----------



## slip

DW is getting a mani/pedi and I found $5 Mai Tai's at The BeachWalk. This could be a problem.
The fourth one was better than the third.


----------



## slip

Stayed at the BeachWalk much longer than I thought I was. DW didn't have my 
Cell number so she had to send me an email when she got back to the condo.
Boy, drank more than I have in a long time. Had fun talking to the staff though.

Walked back and went to FoodLand for some groceries after we ate at the
Waipouli Deli and Restaurant. Good Hawaiian plate dinners. I had the Lau Lau,
DW had the chicken.

DW went to the salon at the Coral Reef Hotel to get her mani/pedi and said they
We're great and she will definitely go there again.


----------



## slip

I can tell this is going to be a great trip. First time in awhile we're not tour
Guides. After the first day I'm already totally relaxed. Could have been all the
Mai Tai's yesterday. Haven't decided what we're doing yet today. Maybe
Just take in some sun.

Seems like more chickens around since October but that's one of the things
That makes it Kauai.


----------



## artringwald

slip said:


> Seems like more chickens around since October but that's one of the things
> That makes it Kauai.



See any cats on this trip? We were watching Aloha Vet and he said there are about 20,000 stray, abandoned or feral cats on Kauai. We've seen a few, but of course, nothing close to the number of chickens. We've stayed at the Point at Poipu many times, but this year was the first time we saw chickens there. I guess all those cats aren't brave enough to mess with the chickens.


----------



## slip

No cats at all yet. We usually see them in the parking lot on the south end of
The Pono Kai but we're in the middle this time and we haven't gone by that
Parking lot to see if there are any there. 

I haven't seen any anywhere else either. We just took a long walk on the coastal
Path and saw lots of chickens but no cats.

We had breakfast at the BeachWalk this morning. They had a special for King 
Crab leg eggs Benedict and DW had Crab Cakes Benedict. Both were excellent.
DW's birthday and Mothersday are one day apart so she still has to decide where
She wants to go.

Just had a light four minute shower and now the suns out again.


----------



## DaveNV

Jeff, you're a pro at settling down in a hurry.  Enjoy yourself!

Dave


----------



## slip

If I settle down any more I'll be in a coma.

I knew I was relaxed when the bartender at the BeachWalk asked me to go 
Halves on a boat he wanted to buy and start a fishing charter and it sounded
Really tempting. But reality or maybe my fifth Mai Tai kicked in because I know
Nothing about fishing charters.  He still asked me again about it today. DW
Must be relaxing too because she said it sounded like a good idea.:rofl:


----------



## ROSALIND7

Slip we seen these same chickens in March . Especially the golden Rooster lol we enjoyed our first visit to Hawaii and the ocean front A307 unit.  Ros 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

We were in the A building last time. They are going to be tenting some
Buildings for termites starting next week so less ocean front buildings. This is
Our first stay in the F building. DW was disappointed at first but with the view
And being close to everything in the resort she really likes the F building now.
My favorite is still the B building but I'm glad we have a lot of good choices.

We're in F303, two bedroom loft. We love the ocean view bedroom and separate 
A/C if we need it. The A/C didn't work in either the living room or the bedroom 
When we arrived but they had the contractor out within a few hours and it was
Working but it's been perfect and we haven't had to use it yet. Nice hearing the
Ocean when we're sleeping. 

The battery went out in our room safe but they fixed that in a few minutes.
Staff has been great and we haven't had any other problems. 

Light rain right now, 2:15pm, but we're doing laundry not bothering us and it's
Clearing up. Off to the Kauai a Beer Company after our laundry's done. We'll
Fill up our two growlers with Lihue Lager. 

We have to stop at the Kauai Museum too to ask about getting one of my Niihue 
Leis fixed while we're here. Haven't decided on dinner yet.


----------



## ROSALIND7

We can't wait till we go back 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuranoJo

Slip, thanks for the trip reports.  Been a few years since we were on Kauai, and it's been too long.  My sis was visiting overnight and saw my RCI magazine and somehow landed on Kauai to add to her next wish list--then we decided we need to plan a girl's week (and maybe bring the hubbys since they were listening in).


----------



## slip

We ended out eating at Verde. Really good and good service. DW had the
Burrito and it was huge. 

Got a Insulated cover for my growler. The one DW bought had double wall
Insulation so it didn't need one. Got the Lihue Lager and the pale ale.

Stopped at the Kauai Museum and got a number for a lady who repairs Niihue 
Lei's. She lives in Hanapepe. I called and left a message. Sounds like she'll be
Able to fix it before we leave.

Got a little sunburn on my shoulders and on my left arm. Left arm got the sun
While driving.

MuranoJo

I've seen a lot of groups of just women all around the island. Must be a popular 
Destination to leave the husbands at home.


----------



## slip

slip said:


> We ended out eating at Verde. Really good and good service. DW had the
> Burrito and it was huge.
> 
> Got a Insulated cover for my growler. The one DW bought had double wall
> Insulation so it didn't need one. Got the Lihue Lager and the pale ale.
> 
> Stopped at the Kauai Museum and got a number for a lady who repairs Niihue
> Lei's. She lives in Hanapepe. I called and left a message. Sounds like she'll be
> Able to fix it before we leave.
> 
> Got a little sunburn on my shoulders and on my left arm. Left arm got the sun
> While driving.
> 
> MuranoJo
> 
> I've seen a lot of groups of just women all around the island. Must be a popular
> Destination to leave the husbands at home.







Growlers from the Kauai Beer Company.


----------



## slip

Breakfast in the condo today, Spam and eggs. DW officially likes bacon 
Flavored Spam. While we we're eating about 20 outrigger canoes when by with
A jet ski watching over them. Don't know if it was a competition or if they were
Practicing. The photo is only one that was far behind.

We were going to do the Sleeping Giant trail today but I got a call from the lady
Who repairs Niihau Lei's so we have to go to Elele. I know we won't do the trail 
One Mothers Day so it will have to wait until next week.



Can't really see him too well.


----------



## slip

Just got back from Elele, dropped off my lei and she'll have it done Monday.
She said we could have picked it up tomorrow but we decided not to on Mothers
Day.

Stopped off at the farmers market by the college for some papaya and avocados.
Also made stops at the coffee company and Kauai Cookie company. While we 
We're over there we stopped into the Red Dirt shirt factory and glass beach.
They fixed the road by glass beach and we drove all the way up to the cemetery.
Was easier in the suv too but a car could make it now.

Here's our upgraded vehicle from a mid-size.


----------



## slip

Just got back from the BeachWalk again. DW really likes it there too. They had
A special on Blue Kauai's and it's always Happy Hour for $5.00 Mai Tai's and
You sure can't beat the view. I even taught her how to use chop sticks today.
Not bad after a few drinks.

Last picture from the East Side of Kauai for tonight. DW decided on BBQ'd Steaks and grilled potatoes at the condo for Mother's Day. Her birthday is
Monday so she's making out like a bandit on this trip.


----------



## slip

Forgot the picture, darn Mai Tai's. Hope it isn't too dark.


----------



## slip

Happy Mothers Day everyone.

Going down to the pool for the 2 for 1 drawings to see if we can win something.
With Mothers Day today and DW's birthday tomorrow she'll decide what we're
Doing the next couple days, so no real change.
I know I'm cooking steaks and potatoes on the grill, we'll see after that.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Happy Mothers Day everyone.
> 
> Going down to the pool for the 2 for 1 drawings to see if we can win something.
> With Mothers Day today and DW's birthday tomorrow she'll decide what we're
> Doing the next couple days, so no real change.
> I know I'm cooking steaks and potatoes on the grill, we'll see after that.





Just simmer down, now.  Try not to overdo, ok?  

Dave


----------



## slip

You can see the theme to this vacation, go, go, go.
Maybe I better do something or this thread will be really boring.


----------



## slip

Morning at the Lani.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Morning at the Lani.
> 
> View attachment 2044



Is that the view from your unit at Pono Kai? How's the beach in front of the place?

Dave


----------



## slip

Yep, that's from our Lani. We're in the F building this time. It's listed as an
Ocean view but it's only about 30 yards back from the ocean front units. We
Usually stay ocean front but they are tenting one of those buildings this week
So there weren't as many available. This unit is still great and we are moving 
Ocean front next week, if we want to move.

The beach isn't really swimmable but there are people who go out there. It's 
Fine if you want to wade or go out a little. It's like Kauai Beach Villas. There
Is plenty of sand on the beach to lay out on.


----------



## slip

Didn't win any two for one's. Actually we did but it was for the luau and we
Let them draw again since we had been there already.

DW decided she wanted to go to Anini and snorkel. She had bought a new set
Before we left. It doesn't have a mouth piece and fits her whole face like a 
Catchers mask. It worked great and she loved it. I had to get a new snorkel
So we stopped at Snorkel Bob's and I got the Moflo. That worked great too,
Really good airflow. 

She took out the GoPro this time and she got some great footage or some
Turtles. Looks like she was inches away. Lots of great fish viewing too. I'll post
A turtle picture when she sends me one.

Went to Hanalei afterward and had lunch at Kalypso's. Good food and really
Good service. They were pretty busy. Back at the Pono Kai now. Relaxing before
I have to start grilling. Time for a Lihue Lager.


----------



## slip

Here's a picture of the small turtle. DW swam right over the top of it and didn't
Even notice it. I had to tap her to point it out.


----------



## slip

Same turtle same picture.


----------



## slip

Let's try that again.


----------



## GregT

I love the pics and love the narrative, please keep them coming!

Let me know if you and the bartender need a partner for the fishing boat....

Have a great time!

Best,

Greg


----------



## slip

Took DW there last night. She said she's never drank so much of a vacation,
Since Mexico anyway.

Relaxing by the grill by the pool. With her Armedilo Pale Ale from Kauai Beer Company.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Yep, that's from our Lani. We're in the F building this time. It's listed as an
> Ocean view but it's only about 30 yards back from the ocean front units. We
> Usually stay ocean front but they are tenting one of those buildings this week
> So there weren't as many available. This unit is still great and we are moving
> Ocean front next week, if we want to move.
> 
> The beach isn't really swimmable but there are people who go out there. It's
> Fine if you want to wade or go out a little. It's like Kauai Beach Villas. There
> Is plenty of sand on the beach to lay out on.



Sounds good. I'm going to have to check out Pono Kai next time we're on Kauai.  (Feb 2016.)

Dave


----------



## slip

We'll probably just miss each other again. We're bringing DW's sister and her
Husband 2-20-16 to 3-5-16.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> We'll probably just miss each other again. We're bringing DW's sister and her
> Husband 2-20-16 to 3-5-16.





If I remember right, we'll actually be on Kauai at the same time. Imagine that! 

Dave


----------



## slip

Alright, first Mai Tai's on me!

You can come checkout our unit if you want. I already have it booked, A307
Ocean front two bedroom loft.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Alright, first Mai Tai's on me!
> 
> You can come checkout our unit if you want. I already have it booked, A307
> Ocean front two bedroom loft.




Sounds like a plan!

Dave


----------



## slip

Yep, just checked the weather for the rest of the week, 82 and sunny. Pretty
Much sums it up. it has to be tough to be a weather person in Hawaii.

DW's birthday today. We have to head to Elele today to pick up my repaired 
Niihue Shell Lei. We'll probably stop in Poipu since we haven't been down there
Yet. DW says the Bull Shed for here birthday dinner tonight.


----------



## taterhed

If you're in Poipu/Koloa, you might consider grabbing take-away from old Koloa fish market.  Lunch specials are huge, poke is amazing prices great.  Market two doors down sells sodas or other beverages....  No place to eat on property really but beach/park/benches nearby.

enjoy!

making me jealous


----------



## slip

We were there last trip! Haven't stopped in Koloa yet but we always make a 
Trip down there.

We just had our daily five minute rain and now the suns back out, typical day.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Yep, just checked the weather for the rest of the week, 82 and sunny. Pretty
> Much sums it up. it has to be tough to be a weather person in Hawaii.
> 
> DW's birthday today. We have to head to Elele today to pick up my repaired
> Niihue Shell Lei. We'll probably stop in Poipu since we haven't been down there
> Yet. DW says the Bull Shed for here birthday dinner tonight.



Jeff, forgive me here, but you're making my Hawaiian Language OCD go crazy.  It's *ELEELE* (two E's in the middle.)  And it's "Niihau."

Kind of like the people who misspell it "Kaui" instead of "Kauai." It's like fingernails on a chalkboard to me. LOL!

(For those who noticed, I have left out the apostrophes in the name of clarity.)

Sorry,
Dave


----------



## slip

Sorry Dave, auto spell is picking this stuff up on my iPad and I'm not catching
It.  the IPad's nice for things like this and at the same time it's not so nice.
Plus, I'm not a good speller in English.:rofl:


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Sorry Dave, auto spell is picking this stuff up on my iPad and I'm not catching
> It.  the IPad's nice for things like this and at the same time it's not so nice.
> Plus, I'm not a good speller in English.:rofl:



It's all good.  I knew exactly what you meant.  I figured that was what was going on, and I just needed to spell things right. I *do* spell really well, and it makes me nuts when I see things I know aren't spelled correctly. 

What makes me even more crazy is when my own computer spell checks things, and changes my correct word it doesn't recognize to something it thinks I meant. If I don't catch it, and send the message or post, I end up looking foolish. And we know we can't have that! 

Dave


----------



## slip

One thing I'm good at it's looking foolish.

Just got back from the Bull Shed. After all these years it's our first time there.
I had the half rack of lamb and it was done perfect, I added the king crab legs
To that and they were great too. Shared some crab with DW, she doesn't like 
Lamb. Birthday girl had the catch of the day, grilled swordfish in a cilantro 
Glaze. Very good also. Topped it off with a shared piece of the mud pie. No
Bad seat in the place but we were right up front about 25 yards from the ocean.
I'll post a picture when DW sends me one.

Picked up my Niihau Shell lei(did you catch the spelling Dave and it still kicks
Over to the other spelling). Had to go to Eleele to pick it up so we stopped
By Koloa on the way back. DW got a koa frame for a Honu print we picked up
In Hanalei. I gave her her birthday present. A pair of Niihau shell earrings and
Two Niihau shell bracelets. She was trilled.

We may hike Sleeping Giant tomorrow but I think DW wants to snorkel again.
Maybe Poipu this time. Plus we have to head to Lihue to refill our growlers.
They will be empty tonight.


----------



## slip

Here we are just off the coastal path by the Pono Kai. Don't know if you can
See her earrings and bracelets.


----------



## slip

Us at the Bull shed.


----------



## slip

My half rack of lamb.


----------



## slip

Swordfish with cilantro glaze. This was the catch of the day.


----------



## DaveNV

Excellent spelling Jeff.  

Your wife is a lucky gal.  All that Hawaiian-style bling? You have great taste!

Speaking of taste, while shopping in Lihue, stop at The Right Slice and pick up a Mango pie for me.  Love that stuff! Served warm, with vanilla ice cream?  With a bit of Koloa rum on the side.  Man, that's ono!

Then again, there is also Lilikoi cheesecake.

And Chocolate Haupia Pie...



Glad I'll be in Hawaii in 19 days.  I need this stuff!  And Portuguese Sausage Spam, of course. 

Dave


----------



## slip

No guarantees on the rest of my spelling.

I prefer the Lilikoi Cheesecake myself. We went by twice but we didn't stop yet.
While we were waiting at the McDonalds in Eleele we had a Haupia pie there.
It was pretty good but not quite a The Right Slice.

I switched it up on the drinking on this trip too. I usually buy a bottle of Koloa 
Rum but we're just doing the beer growlers and all other drinks we've done
During happy hours. So far so good.

DW really likes the Niihau jewelry and she has a display case at home when she
Doesn't wear them.


----------



## slip

Took the East trial on Sleeping Giant today. We just went up to the picnic
Area. DW said I didn't marry a goat so we stopped there. Really nice views 
From A couple of spots up there. I'll post some pictures when I download from
My camera.

Got some laundry going now after we showered again. We'll see what DW is
Game for after the hike. Her legs are a little wobbly.


----------



## slip

Here's one, DW is glad she went now that she can post pictures.


----------



## slip

One more!


----------



## Kauai Kid

BMWguynw said:


> Actually, Jeff, we've arranged to stay a night inside Volcano National Park specifically so we CAN see the lava activity. I haven't seen Kilauea this active since I was in high school, ~1971.  I hope it's still going on when we're there! <fingers crossed>
> 
> Dave



Aloha Dave:  Check out the night time boat trips to see where the lava actually pours into the Pacific.  You'll never forget it.

Sorry but I've forgotten the firms name


Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid

rickandcindy23 said:


> You had a stop in Denver too?  We are 20 miles from the airport.  Enjoy your trip to Kauai.  We haven't been there in a while and plan to go April of next year.  Our son was going 2 weeks after us, staying at Point at Poipu, but he flaked, so now we are trying to decide whether to stay four weeks, two at Point at Poipu, two weeks at Shearwater.  Best of both worlds.  How could I leave my kitty cats 4 weeks?  That is the main concern.




Check to see if the Kauai humane society could use your help for a day.  Their cats would be the better for it and so would you.

Sterling, owned by three cats


----------



## DaveNV

Kauai Kid said:


> Aloha Dave:  Check out the night time boat trips to see where the lava actually pours into the Pacific.  You'll never forget it.
> 
> Sorry but I've forgotten the firms name
> 
> 
> Sterling




Thanks, Sterling. I'd forgotten about them.  Thanks for the reminder!

Dave


----------



## slip

Stopped at the Coconut MarketPlace and had some ice cream. DW bought a
Couple dresses and I bought a Crazy Shirt. Not much has changed since we 
Were there in October. Sign says Bobby V's is moving in. 

Having dinner In the condo tonight. Heading to Poipu tomorrow for some more
Snorkeling and probably grab lunch or dinner down there somewhere. Weather
Has been about 82 everyday. Yesterday it was 86 when we were in Eleele.
A couple of rain showers today but nothing more than 5 minutes. Been like that
Most of our time here so far. Pretty much has been the same when we were
Either north or south.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Heading to Poipu tomorrow for some more
> Snorkeling and probably grab lunch or dinner down there somewhere.



Brennecke's. Lunch is great, Dinner is better.  If they're doing it, get there earlier than dinner, and hit Happy Hour.  It's all worth it. 

http://www.brenneckes.com

Dave


----------



## slip

Thanks Dave. I was thinking of that. Been down there a lot, been by it but
Never ate there.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Thanks Dave. I was thinking of that. Been down there a lot, been by it but
> Never ate there.



It's kind of like Kalypso, but a shade more upscale, less bar-like. But it's still a bistro kind of place.  The food is excellent. 

Dave


----------



## slip

DW changed the plans, sounds like we're snorkeling Salt Pond Beach Park
Instead. Still may head to Poipu to eat but who knows. We haven't been to
Poipu yet this trip.


----------



## slip

We went back to the original plan, Poipu Beach and had dinner at Brennecke's.
I had the fish and chips and DW had the claims linguine. Both were excellent.
Shared the rum cake for dessert.

Snorkeling was great, good variety of fish and so close you could touch them.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> We went back to the original plan, Poipu Beach and had dinner at Brennecke's.
> I had the fish and chips and DW had the claims linguine. Both were excellent.
> Shared the rum cake for dessert.
> 
> Snorkeling was great, good variety of fish and so close you could touch them.
> 
> View attachment 2059




Sounds like a great day! 

Dave


----------



## slip

It was. We even filled up our growlers with beer again It's nice you don't even 
Have to wait until they are open. You just ring the Growler refill door bell.
They're starting to know us pretty good over there too. 

Don't know about tomorrow yet. DW won't to try to win a 2 for 1 drawing again.
If we don't win we'll have to decide if we're doing a boat ride. We probably 
Should.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> It was. We even filled up our growlers with beer again It's nice you don't even
> Have to wait until they are open. You just ring the Growler refill door bell.
> They're starting to know us pretty good over there too.
> 
> Don't know about tomorrow yet. DW won't to try to win a 2 for 1 drawing again.
> If we don't win we'll have to decide if we're doing a boat ride. We probably
> Should.



Have you ever done a Napali dinner cruise with Capt. Andy? It's a bit spendy, but SO worth it!  Book the Southern Star if you can. You should be able to find same-day discount tickets if you shop early.  They depart Port Allen about 2:30 - 3:00. Excellent cruise, nice catamaran, great food, awesome scenery.  www.napali.com

Dave


----------



## slip

That's the one DW is trying to win the two for one for. If we don't win, we may
Hold off until February when DW sister and husband are here. We would like to
Do the Niihau/Napali tour and also the plane tour. We'll see, I'm leaning toward
The plane tour.

Here's the clams linguine.


----------



## slip

The fish and chips.


----------



## slip

And the Koloa Rum Cake with Lapperts Mango ice cream. I love rum cake.


----------



## taterhed

Where are the last dinner pics from?  looks great!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## DaveNV

taterhed said:


> Where are the last dinner pics from?  looks great!  Thanks for the pics.



Brennecke's in Poipu.  www.brenneckes.com

Dave


----------



## taterhed

sorry, I saw that on the computer....not tapacrap.  

Looks good!  We're doing Waiohai next, so that seems like a great (walking) choice!

cheers.


----------



## DaveNV

taterhed said:


> sorry, I saw that on the computer....not tapacrap.
> 
> Looks good!  We're doing Waiohai next, so that seems like a great (walking) choice!
> 
> cheers.




We always enjoy a late lunch/Happy Hour thing at Brennecke's. Food is really good, drinks are tasty, and prices aren't *THAT* out of line. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM

Our favorite casual place on Kauai is the Olympic Cafe in Kapa'a - across the street from the ABC store, and upstairs overlooking the "main drag."  Great food,  inexpensive + entertaining people watching. Caters to a mix of locals and tourists.

On a hot day - sit on the ocean side, where you will get great ocean breezes and a distant ocean view.  After dark, or on a cool day, sit on the street side overlooking the street.

Don't be put off by the location - it's entertaining.


----------



## slip

We love the Olympic Cafe too and surprisingly we haven't hit it this trip but we
Have a week to go.


----------



## DeniseM

Can you please provide more info. about this:  





> I'll head to Banyan Harbor to pick up my storage Tote



We have not tried the Beachwalk since it changed ownership, so looking forward to trying it on our next trip.  We didn't care for it when it was a Bar-B-Q place.

Our favorite "nicer place," in Kapa'a is teppanyaki at Kintaro Japanese Restaurant.  That's always our last night's dinner.


----------



## slip

For the tote we went over to WalMart here on the island. We bought the largest 
One on wheels. I want to say it was $25, we bought it a few years ago. After
We fill it up and are done using everything, I call Lyle and arrange to drop it off
And when I comeback I make arrangements to pick it up. It costs $75 a year to 
Store it. I works great. He mostly does this for people staying at the LBR and
The staff there lets him drop it off in the unit but I just email or call and pick it
Up usually in Lihue. If you want more information PM me.

We haven't been to Kintaro but we love the Korean BBQ down there. We'll have
To save that one another nice meal.


----------



## slip

I've had a few people ask about the storage tote. I attached a picture of mine.
He called it a large and it's $75 a year to store and I want to say we paid $25
For the tote a couple years ago. If you come every year it works slick. You can 
Fit a lot in there. Ours is only about three quarters full and we have a SunSail
Cabana in ours.



The size of the tote is 36 5/8" long X 21" wide X 19 1/2" high.


----------



## slip

We just booked an airplane tour for Sunday morning. Decide to leave the boat
Tour for February when DW's sister and husband will be with us, plus the whales
Will be around. DW took the helicopter tour years ago but didn't get a window 
Seat so she's excited all the seats are window seats.

DW got a little sunburn on the backs of her arms from snorkeling. She used the
Cream from Garden Island Bath and Body and it soothed it down great. She
Loves that place. I've used their aftershave too and it is really good. 
No more snorkeling for us, I have an appointment at Lil Tsunami for Friday.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> We just booked an airplane tour for Sunday morning. Decide to leave the boat
> Tour for February when DW's sister and husband will be with us, plus the whales
> Will be around. DW took the helicopter tour years ago but didn't get a window
> Seat so she's excited all the seats are window seats.
> 
> DW got a little sunburn on the backs of her arms from snorkeling. She used the
> Cream from Garden Island Bath and Body and it soothed it down great. She
> Loves that place. I've used their aftershave too and it is really good.
> No more snorkeling for us, I have an appointment at Lil Tsunami for Friday.




Try to find "Oils of Aloha" brand "Kukui Essentials AfterSun."  It is THE BEST sunburn cream I have ever used.  Bar none. Not only does it stop sunburn pain in its tracks, it preserves your suntan.  Incredible stuff!  Totally worth tracking it down.

Dave


----------



## slip

Thanks Dave, I actually thought I was going to lose some of my tan because I
Did burn slightly in some spots but it's turning to tan now. I only used a little
Sunblock on a few spots, back of my neck and I've been good. DW didn't have
Any problems until our third snorkeling trip.

I got a little burn on my feet when forgot my snorkeling gear at the condo. DW
Went out by herself and I waded in shallow water.


----------



## slip

When to the BeachWalk again is afternoon. DW wanted the Kailua Pork nachos
And they only serve them 3pm to 5pm. I had the Wagyu burger. Both were 
Excellent, plus the bartender knows us now and has our drinks waiting.
We wer only there 3 hours and then had a nice walk home. Definately turned
Into our favorite place.

Relaxing by the pool now and finished off another growler. Pool's getting 
Crowded.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Relaxing by the pool now and finished off another growler. Pool's getting
> Crowded.





I wish you could figure out how to relax a bit.  So stressed out! 

Dave


----------



## slip

I think I've reached the coma state. nice talking to the people by the pool.
A lot of our Canadian neighbors represented here. They love the duty free
Alcohol. That's what their telling me anyway.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> I think I've reached the coma state. nice talking to the people by the pool.
> A lot of our Canadian neighbors represented here. They love the duty free
> Alcohol. That's what their telling me anyway.




And let's face it:  It's Hawaii.  What else needs to be said?  

Dave


----------



## slip

Just got done with two hours at Little Tsunami in Kapaa. Now going up north 
For some pupu's and decide where to have dinner.


----------



## slip

Ended out at Hanalei Dolphin for pupu's, excellent food and drinks but pricey.
As if everyone didn't know that already.


----------



## slip

Moving day today. We're changing units, over to D303. They are doing some
Work on the F building. Knew this when we made our reservations last year.
We'll be ocean front and closer to Ono Shave Ice.

Today we're  going up to Anahola for some Huli Huli chicken for lunch, another
Favorite for us.


----------



## DaveNV

Jeff, you're making me feel like we're there with you.  Thanks!

What did you have done at Little Tsunami? More work on the Kauai tattoo? Or did you finally spring for the full battleship, flags, and screaming bald eagles across your chest? 

Dave


----------



## slip

Thanks Dave, posting gives me something to do in the down time. Hope it's not
Too boring. we're at Ono right now having breakfast, it's full, people waiting.

I had a new one added to my right calf. It an Ohana Honu. A large turtle with a
Smaller one on the shell and two smaller ones on the bottom of the shell. One
For DW and the smaller ones for son and daughter. I'll post a pick when I have
Better wifi.


----------



## slip

It didn't take long. This was right after it was done. It's hard to tell but it's
Wrapped that's why there's a little blood.


----------



## DeniseM

Jeff - What does your wife thing of all this?


----------



## slip

Glad I never showed the one on my other arm. Mine are all covered up even
When I wear a t-shirt and this one you can only see when I wear shorts so 
That's fine with me.

DW likes them, especially this new one because it's a family one. Not to mention
The one she has took eight hours, ouch.


----------



## DeniseM

OK - please post the island tattoo - I'm showing them to my DH.


----------



## slip

Here's my right arm, there's a shark that goes around the arm on my bicep.


----------



## slip

Here's the first one I got at Little Tsunami in Kapaa. It says Aloha Aina Kauai.



They all cover up with a regular t-shirt or pants. Most people at work don't even
Know I have them. Everybody on the island has been liking them and giving me 
The Shaka.


----------



## DaveNV

Wow, you've been busy! I knew about the island tattoo, but didn't know about the other one. That's newer than the island one, right?

I like the Ohana Honu. I've been looking for a good "tribal" style honu image, but hadn't seen any I felt were memorable enough.  I like the old style petroglyph honu design quite a lot, but I'd want it to have a ragged edge, like the actual petroglyph has.  If it was too smooth on the edges, it'd look weird.

Maybe when I'm on Kauai next February I'll have to pay your outfit a little visit and talk story. 

Dave


----------



## taffy19

slip said:


> Thanks Dave, posting gives me something to do in the down time. Hope it's not
> Too boring. we're at Ono right now having breakfast, it's full, people waiting.
> 
> I had a new one added to my right calf. It an Ohana Honu. A large turtle with a
> Smaller one on the shell and two smaller ones on the bottom of the shell. One
> For DW and the smaller ones for son and daughter. I'll post a pick when I have
> Better wifi.


Not too boring at all.   I enjoy reading your trip report and the pictures you show in the thread.

It makes me look at my own pictures and movies again that are still on my phone.  Our trip seems so long ago already and it isn't even a month ago but we are already confirmed for our four weeks next year.


----------



## slip

Thanks Emmy, I always enjoy everybody else's posts too. We just came back 
From Wailua a Falls and we're wIting for our tamales at Tiki Tacos. They only
Have tamales on Saturday. I just noticed the JO2 restaurant a couple doors 
Down.

Dave, yes the arm is new got it in January. I kind of give them the idea of what 
I want and I let the artists take it from there. I'm really happy on how they all
Turned out. I'm sure they can do what you want just let them know what you 
Want. This Honu one was how I pictured it in my mind. I had Matt do mine. You
Can check their website to see their other work. The Honu ears $250, just to 
Give you an idea. I think my Kauai one was $185.


----------



## slip

Here's the shark with the other one on my arm.


----------



## DaveNV

Nice work. I'll definitely go talk with them.  

So how's the ocean view from the new place?

Dave


----------



## slip

Just got in about an hour ago. We got a nice corner unit so we have the extra
Window on the side. I put a few posts of pictures on here.

Here's from the living room. I'm probably 25 yards from the ocean.
I'm on the top floor in the D building.


----------



## slip

Looking south down the coastal path.


----------



## slip

Went to Anahola and picked up some Huli Huli chicken. Really, really good.
They even had fresh greens salad.


----------



## slip

View out the side window looking south on the Coastal Path.


----------



## DaveNV

View looks nice. Huli chicken even better! 

Dave


----------



## slip

View straight out the lanai.


----------



## slip

View looking north on the coastal path.


----------



## slip

Beautiful morning for our plane tour, we'll be leaving shortly. Charged my
Camera up last night. Afterward we have to stop at the Verizon store, DW
Bought data for her IPad before we left and she just ran out. When she bought
The time she had to call in because she couldn't sign in and she still can't.
She's tired of dealing with them on the phone so she's going to have them try
To fix it.


----------



## slip

One tire was darn near flat when we got out to the car to go on the plane.
We made it to the Shell station a couple blocks away and we were able to fill it 
Up. Must have a slow leak because it was fine when we got off the plane. Since 
We were down here we stopped at Enterprise and they just switch us out.
Got a Jeep Compass which is great because that's what I drive at home.
All is good.


----------



## slip

Plane ride was fantastic, I highly recommend it. I may have had a problem with
Being cramped in a helicopter. This was great, I got to sit in the co-pilot seat.
I'll post some pictures when I download them.

Here's us boarding the plane. Only 4 of us on this flight.


----------



## DeniseM

slip said:


> Beautiful morning for our plane tour, we'll be leaving shortly. Charged my
> Camera up last night. Afterward we have to stop at the Verizon store, DW
> Bought data for her IPad before we left and she just ran out. When she bought
> The time she had to call in because she couldn't sign in and she still can't.
> She's tired of dealing with them on the phone so she's going to have them try
> To fix it.



We have had multiple flat tires, low tires, and dead batteries in Hawaii.  I don't know if it's maintenance or what.


----------



## slip

This time he said he gave us their newest car. It has 9,000 miles on it. Maybe
We ran something over.

We've been lucky and have never had issues, this is the first time. Last car was
A low end Chevy Impala that was pretty cheap but it worked fine. I actually 
Thought the Compass would be fun to drive on Kauai and so far I was right. It's
Not too big and not too small.

I'm waiting while DW is meeting with the Verizon guy now. We'll see how long 
This takes.


----------



## slip

The got her data going but they didn't totally correct her issue, we'll have to
Wait until we get back but at least she can get online.

Here's the new wheels. Just like mine at home but mines white.


----------



## slip

As we were walking down the Coastal Path our feet we on autopilot and turned 
At the BeachWalk.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> As we were walking down the Coastal Path our feet we on autopilot and turned
> At the BeachWalk.
> 
> View attachment 2081




You say that like it's a bad thing.  You're on vacation, silly! 

Dave


----------



## slip

Now they're mixing up new $5 concoctions for my wife.


----------



## slip

My pictures of the airplane tour must be too big. I keep getting an error 
Message when I try to upload them. I try to make them smaller when I get 
Home.

Had some Portuguese Sausage Spam and eggs for breakfast. DW love it.
We're going to go to the Kauai Museum today and do some more driving around.
Who knows where we'll end up.


----------



## slip

When did you start having to ask for a key to the restroom at the Harbor Mall?
We didn't have to in October. Must have had some issues with people hanging 
Around. I still say Tony's pizza there is one of the best cheap eats at least for
Pizza on Kauai. $2.50 slices of pepperoni. It's really good too.


----------



## slip

DW at our unit D302.


----------



## slip

Did some last minute shopping today, Lihue, Poipu, Kapaa. We packed up our
Tote to drop off tomorrow. DW has one more spa time before we leave late 
Tomorrow. One good thing about leaving later is I can pack the day we leave and
Not the night before. We have the unit until Wednesday so we'll still have a
Home base and we won't be homeless for half a day.

We'll still probably make one more trip up north before we head out. Last day
Will be like most of our trip, lots of time and not many plans. This trip was 
Really relaxing.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> This trip was
> Really relaxing.




Probably the best reason to visit Hawaii. 

Dave


----------



## slip

Another beautiful morning. We haven't had any rain at least for where we were
On the island in the last four days. Most of the rain we had gotten earlier were
Just the 5 minute variety but heavy a few times.

Just finishing laundry then we're headed to Lihue to drop off the tote. We only
Have it 2/3 full now and I don't see us adding much more. We did notice the
Totes at Walmart while we were there and they are $19.88 and I think that was
The same price we paid a few years ago. We could definitely do just a carry on 
Now but we get free checked bags and always bring stuff home so I don't see
That happening but boy it lightens the load and it makes packing so much easier
And faster.

Probably do one more drive up north and relax a little by the pool. I know I
Haven't done much relaxing.


----------



## slip

Always enjoy going back to the Olympic Cafe. No too crowded for noon.
DW is getting ready for her last spa time after that we go to Lihue to drop off
The tote and DW needs to go to Walmart one more time.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> View attachment 2085
> 
> Always enjoy going back to the Olympic Cafe. No too crowded for noon.
> DW is getting ready for her last spa time after that we go to Lihue to drop off
> The tote and DW needs to go to Walmart one more time.




One of our favorite lunch spots. And the glass gallery down on the street has some amazing jewelry for gifting. Your wife has been very patient with you this trip.  Just sayin'. 

Dave


----------



## slip

Man you're good! I bought her a necklace and some earrings at Kela's.::rofl:
She wanted the kind that change colors. They're pretty cool.


----------



## DaveNV

slip said:


> Man you're good! I bought her a necklace and some earrings at Kela's.::rofl:
> She wanted the kind that change colors. They're pretty cool.




Good man!  Every time we go to Kauai we get something from that place.  Beautiful stuff, and a lot of the women in my life now own something from there. 

Dave


----------



## slip

I know I'll be going there every year now.

We did finally have to come home. Got home late yesterday afternoon after
A long night of traveling. We had a great time on this trip. DW always has a
Hard time leaving.

We go to Vegas with my son in 50 days so I'll have more stories them.


----------



## slip

DW is working on my large photos, hope there not too small now.


----------



## slip

Looks like she has them sized alright. So here are a few more from my
Plane Tour. You should be seeing some familiar sights.


----------



## slip

On this one you can see DW's GoPro camera attached by the wing. It worked
Great. She had it set to take a picture every 10 seconds.


----------



## slip

Timeshares.


----------



## DaveNV

Nice shots! You need to set up a photo website slideshow thing so the pictures can be appreciated in a larger format. I'll be your wife got some great stuff. 

Dave


----------



## slip

My wife is working on that. The GoPro worked great and took a lot of shots
In an hour. I have a few more I'll put on here.


----------

